# Blind move to Nicosia



## TaylorK (Feb 26, 2011)

Greetings Expat Forum members of Cyprus!
I've just accepted a teaching position in Nicosia, and will be relocating from the US this summer. I've never been to Cyprus, and am a bit ashamed to say that I know little about it, though I'm learning more and more every day. I have spent some time in the Mediterranean, but never in that area specifically. I was hoping for a little guidance or words of wisdom as I prepare to make the move. I'm 26 and single, and while I don't need a big club scene or booming night life, I do enjoy being social and active. 
Any insider tips, advice, or general information on the expat world of Cyprus would be much appreciated! 
Thanks so much! Hope to hear from you!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

TaylorK said:


> Greetings Expat Forum members of Cyprus!
> I've just accepted a teaching position in Nicosia, and will be relocating from the US this summer. I've never been to Cyprus, and am a bit ashamed to say that I know little about it, though I'm learning more and more every day. I have spent some time in the Mediterranean, but never in that area specifically. I was hoping for a little guidance or words of wisdom as I prepare to make the move. I'm 26 and single, and while I don't need a big club scene or booming night life, I do enjoy being social and active.
> Any insider tips, advice, or general information on the expat world of Cyprus would be much appreciated!
> Thanks so much! Hope to hear from you!


What information are you looking for?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Fire away with your questions!


----------



## TaylorK (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi there, and thanks for the responses! I guess I'm just curious about any major culture shock I could expect upon moving there. I'm also hoping to learn a little more about what to expect from the lifestyle in nicosia. Does it have a big city feel? Do people living there travel out to the coast much? Is the expat community fairly strong? I'm also thinking that I'll need to buy a car when I arrive... What's the best way to go about that? How much should I expect to spend on something reliable, but basic? Is there anything you wish you would've known before moving there? Thanks, again, so much for the support!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TaylorK said:


> Hi there, and thanks for the responses! I guess I'm just curious about any major culture shock I could expect upon moving there. I'm also hoping to learn a little more about what to expect from the lifestyle in nicosia. Does it have a big city feel? Do people living there travel out to the coast much? Is the expat community fairly strong? I'm also thinking that I'll need to buy a car when I arrive... What's the best way to go about that? How much should I expect to spend on something reliable, but basic? Is there anything you wish you would've known before moving there? Thanks, again, so much for the support!


Nicosia is the biggest and busiest town/city in Cyprus and unlike the coastal towns it is stifling hot in the summer as it sits in a bowl in the centre of the island.
The locals escape to the coast or the mountains whenever they can to get away from the suffocating heat.
It does not have the large vibrant expat comunity that the coastal towns town have but there are expats there.
I expect someone who lives there will be along soon to give you more insight into costs of rentals etc and cost of living there. Prices of properties vary greatly from one town to another here.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

TaylorK said:


> Hi there, and thanks for the responses! I guess I'm just curious about any major culture shock I could expect upon moving there. I'm also hoping to learn a little more about what to expect from the lifestyle in nicosia. Does it have a big city feel? Do people living there travel out to the coast much? Is the expat community fairly strong? I'm also thinking that I'll need to buy a car when I arrive... What's the best way to go about that? How much should I expect to spend on something reliable, but basic? Is there anything you wish you would've known before moving there? Thanks, again, so much for the support!


Culture shock takes a few years to recover from, but it is worth going through for the better quality of life to be had here. Nicosia does not, on the whole, have a Big City feel. The population of the whole island is less than most single urban conurbations in the UK or US. It is also a divided city (the last on the planet) with a great buffer zone scar running through it populated by the UN peackeeping forces which gives part of the old heart of the city a run down, seedy and decaying edge - for example there are parts of the old town where it is still possible to see bullet riddled buidlings, piles of sand bags and oil barrel/barbed wire barricades. There is also a sense of regeneration as the heritage funds have poured in since European accession to help preserve the very rich cultural heritage of the city (which dates back to the bronze age and has monuments from the medieval, Byzantine, Frankish, Lusignian, Venetian, Ottoman and Colonial eras. The newer part of the city in the Republic has developed into an urban sprawl which has swallowed up the former villages and towns as post conflict demographics (and refugee estates) filled in the gaps.

There is the usual smattering of night clubs and eateries, hotels, bars and theatres, a growing nuber of Universities and collleges, which does add up to a fairly vibrant music and arts scene if you know where to look - but Nicosia can have an abandoned feel to it at times. Especially in the heat of the summer when people do leave the city to live by the coast or in the mountains (most well off Nicosian Cypriot families have more than one house at their disposal). The heat is unbearable in the summer in Nicosia. It also suffers from dust storms.

Living in Nicosia is expensive relative to the rest of the island with premium rents and a relatively high cost of living. There is one medium sized Mall (by US standards) and a couple of smaller malls (on ein serious decline). The traffic is a nightmare and public transport is improving but generally poor. Cars are expensive (even second hand ones) but there is no shortage of suppliers. Shop around and you may get something decent for a few thousand euros.

Have a look through the other threads on the forum, as there is a wealth of information on what life is like here, for example within the threads on social life and settling in. My own opinion is that Nicosians are fairly standoffish and generally difficut to get to know, and a difficult in crowd to penetrate, but are deep down a fairly nice bunch once you do get to know them...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't think kimonas could have put it better. In my mind that's an excellent description of Nicosia. All I can add to that is that it's the capital so all the Government departments are there, saving the hassle of having go anywhere else just to sort out any paperwork.


----------

